# java sql exception getDate()



## tomier (31. Jul 2012)

Liebe Leute,

Beim Kompilieren bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

java.sql.SQLException: Value '0000-00-00....'
und noch einige SQL-Errors.

In meiner MySQL-Datenbank habe ich ein Feld mit dem Format DATE ,0000-00-00.
Das Statement lautet wie folgt "SELECT * from kunden".

Aus dem ResultSet rs lese ich mit rs.getDate(5) das Datum aus.
Dann tritt der Fehler auf.
Wenn ich ein CHAR-Feld mit z.B. rs.getString(4) auslese gibt es keinen Fehler nur bei diesem DATE-Feld.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## SlaterB (31. Jul 2012)

SQLException: Value '0000-00-00'
in Suchmaschinen liefert einiges,
etwa

java.sql.SQLException – Value can not be represented as java.sql.Date ? Der Blog von Benny Neugebauer
mit Link auf
java - handling DATETIME values 0000-00-00 00:00:00 in JDBC - Stack Overflow


----------



## tomier (31. Jul 2012)

Vielen Dank. Habe nach der Fehlermeldung nicht gesucht sondern nach meiner Fragestellung.
Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

